# The Magical World of Snails



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Since getting into the hobby I've really come to enjoy my snails. Most of the nerites and apples have names of course.

Came across this website with some really cool macro photos of snails. Not the kind in our tanks, but still very interesting and beautiful!

My favorites are the pics of the snails reaching in for a kiss. <3

http://www.demilked.com/macro-photography-snails-vyacheslav-mishchenko/


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Cool pics!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Love the pics! Snails can have a lot of personality. My mystery snails will go to the top of the glass and then just let go under the filter and glide through the tank, go back and do it again.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the first picture as well. Any chance you know what type of snails they are?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

So beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

GMYukonon24s said:


> I like the first picture as well. Any chance you know what type of snails they are?



I don't! Wish I did though. They are really neat!


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

beautiful! I lost my first mystery snail  I don't know if it didn't have enough to eat, I put snail jello in the other night and it didn't touch it. I love my snails.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

schnebbles said:


> beautiful! I lost my first mystery snail  I don't know if it didn't have enough to eat, I put snail jello in the other night and it didn't touch it. I love my snails.



Sad! Sorry to hear that. I've had mine go on hiatus for several days on multiple occasions. I thought she was dead a couple times but she came back around. My nerites seem to do the same thing occasionally. Strange little creatures.


----------



## nchmi28 (Feb 8, 2015)

Under close inspection even a common pond snail is full of personality. Here is a picture I took of one of mine:


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

nchmi28 said:


> Under close inspection even a common pond snail is full of personality. Here is a picture I took of one of mine:



How funny! He's got a little pink nose and looks like his body is covered in sand.

Here's one I found in my nano today. He has spots! Can't get a great pic with the phone though.


----------



## nchmi28 (Feb 8, 2015)

kep said:


> Can't get a great pic with the phone though.


The picture I took was with a magnifying app on my phone.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

What kind of camera was used to shoot those top pictures?

Bump:


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

SwampGremlin said:


> What kind of camera was used to shoot those top pictures?
> 
> Bump:



Not sure, it doesn't say. There is a link to the photographers website in the article but it's in a foreign language.


----------

